# impeller upgrade kit pic's?



## Ingersoll444 (Nov 20, 2010)

Anyone here have pictures of those impeller upgrade kits?? I was checking mine out after the last storm, and looks like I have over half a inch of clearance between the impeller, and the housing. Im thinking of adding some form of rubber belting to take up the slack a little. At least on a few of the impeller blades. Also... so do you realy need to do all the blades? or you think just half of them would be fine? I just hate to overtax the little 5hp engine on mine.


----------



## nelsontj (Jan 4, 2011)

I've been using the impeller kit (Clarence's impeller kit) on a 5hp Craftsman since the the beginning of this winter season. It doesn't seem to "overtax" the motor from what I can tell. The snowblower is thirteen years old now. I took the impeller out when I put the kit on, which made it easier to install, but that was all done in the autumn.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

She is ugly and needs some new paint, but shows no mercy for anything in front of her. The HM 80 threw a rod so I upgraded to 11HP GX340 clone.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Here are some links if you want to do some reading.

Snowblower Impeller Kit

- The Best Snowblower & Lawnmower Forum - • View topic - Clarence Impeller Kit

- The Best Snowblower & Lawnmower Forum - • View topic - Ariens Upgrades, Suggestions and Ideas

Page 6 here has a couple pictures of his.
- The Best Snowblower & Lawnmower Forum - • View topic - Operation "Refresh Ariens," IT'S DONE!

And here is his update.
- The Best Snowblower & Lawnmower Forum - • View topic - Clarence impeller kit-another happy customer


----------



## Gator9329 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks for the links.


----------



## Bob Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

If you do half the blades ,usually people think at 180 degrees,.... well that would introduce a two times vibration per revolution which would be like a coupling misalignment as far as impacting the bearings.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm perplexed at trying to calculate the weight imbalance of the impeller kit when it weighs 4 to 6 ounces estimated per set but I agree I would strongly suggest putting one at every impeller blades to prevent clogs in wet snow. Though I would not be overly worried since every bladeful would potentially be of different weight namely one with a chunk of ice and the other none, uneven packed snow along the side bank, so I think too much weight (pun intended) is given to that aspect. Again JMHO.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Bob Cat said:


> If you do half the blades ,usually people think at 180 degrees,.... well that would introduce a 2x vibration per revolution which would be like a coupling misalignment as far as impacting the bearings. In most cases to correct an imbalance the counterweight is placed at 90 degrees .


Can you elaborate? You're not suggesting that if you were installing the kit on only two of the (four) blades, they should not be on opposite blades?


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Shryp said:


> She is ugly and needs some new paint, but shows no mercy for anything in front of her. The HM 80 threw a rod so I upgraded to 11HP GX340 clone.


 That is one sweet upgrade to your impeller ...what did you use for the rubber source.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

RoyP said:


> That is one sweet upgrade to your impeller ...what did you use for the rubber source.


That was an actual Clarence kit. I did another one using the baler belt from Tractor Supply as it was a lot cheaper and the rubber looks the same.


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

Shyrp, with that Honda Clone, what size shaft is on it? I ask because I just did a Predator upgrade using the new 8hp 301cc preadator and it has a 1" output shaft...very hard to find pulley's at 1" bore especially for the smaller drive pulley.
did you have similar trouble?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

It was 1". I had a 2-1/4" I think for the wheels. I believe Tractor Supply has some smaller ones on their display at our local store here. Also give this guy a look. Someone had mentioned buying some from him and I bookmarked it.

http://stores.ebay.com/Redshellers-Store


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

Shryp said:


> It was 1". I had a 2-1/4" I think for the wheels. I believe Tractor Supply has some smaller ones on their display at our local store here. Also give this guy a look. Someone had mentioned buying some from him and I bookmarked it.
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/Redshellers-Store


Wow, thanks for the link Shyrp! he has a 2.7" with 1" bore...that is better than the 3.35" I ordered yesterday - that was the smallest I could find.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

There is a 2-1/4" and a 2-1/8" one here. I used one of them, but be prepared for a long backorder.

Snapper/Kees Pulleys & Idlers | Lawn Mower Parts | MFG Supply


----------



## rjgvt (Dec 29, 2014)

Before and after pics of one of the blades on IH Cub Cadet 328. I did all 4 blades last week, but haven't had the chance to try it out on a good snow. We had a good snow yesterday morning, but I had to work. Snow turned to rain then only had slush to shovel when I got home. All 4 blades had a similar gap, ~1/2". Used 4" wide baler belt from Tractor Supply. I might do the same mod on my primary snowblower on a garden tractor.


----------

